# Dry skin from too much force air drying?



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you guys think force blow drying too often could cause dry skin? I love how it freshens Noah's coat & it really helps with brushing, loosening, and removing shedding furs between baths but is every couple days too much? Could the air dry him out? I just got the Metro Airforce 4hp and I love it! Should have bought one yearrrs ago!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'm a groomer, but I'm not sure about this one. I think maybe it could if its over done-seems to make sense. I also know that forced air can actually stimulate the hair to grow on some dogs with skin issues. How often are you bathing and what kind of shampoo do you use? Do you use either a conditioner or a leave-in conditioning spray of some kind? If you are bathing frequently (like more than every 3-4 weeks) it is especially important to use a conditioner. The shampoo strips the skin of natural oils and the conditioner helps put those oils back into the skin. I would recommend an oatmeal based shampoo as it doesn't strip the oils as much. I've also been told that nut oil based shampoos (like coconut) are really good, but so far the only ones I've found have to be imported from Europe and are VERY expensive. Also, sometimes dry skin is just seasonal.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder bathes all her dogs once a week. Not sure if she blow dries all of them or just the ones that have show are still showing. She swears that it keeps their fur and skin at its best.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I'm a groomer, but I'm not sure about this one. I think maybe it could if its over done-seems to make sense. I also know that forced air can actually stimulate the hair to grow on some dogs with skin issues. How often are you bathing and what kind of shampoo do you use? Do you use either a conditioner or a leave-in conditioning spray of some kind? If you are bathing frequently (like more than every 3-4 weeks) it is especially important to use a conditioner. The shampoo strips the skin of natural oils and the conditioner helps put those oils back into the skin. I would recommend an oatmeal based shampoo as it doesn't strip the oils as much. I've also been told that nut oil based shampoos (like coconut) are really good, but so far the only ones I've found have to be imported from Europe and are VERY expensive. Also, sometimes dry skin is just seasonal.



I was trying to bathe every week and a half but I noticed Noah's skin really flaking when brushing in between. I was just using Fresh and Clean deoderizing baking soda and oatmeal shampoo. For conditioner Earthbath Creme Rinse. Wasn't sure if it was residue from the creme rinse or dry skin. Itching tells me maybe dry skin. Went for Earthbath dry itchy skin formula with Almond Oil and Aloe (smells like vanilla cardboard ick) but that moisturized him too much his skin got some mild rash spots. Ugh such a balance with him  I really wouldn't want to go more than a week and a half because he really does get oily and smelly around 2 weeks. I have gone a month but didn't realize what I was missing with how fresh he can be bathing more often.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> My breeder bathes all her dogs once a week. Not sure if she blow dries all of them or just the ones that have show are still showing. She swears that it keeps their fur and skin at its best.



 maybe I can't bathe him as often as I want to. If he is going to need a moisturizing shampoo conditioner routine but that inflames his yeast rash (which is for the most part not around otherwise) then it doesn't look good for me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My guys are bathed every week.... generally cowboy magic (rosewater shampoo) is my go-to for both dogs if not showing. If showing I use a different shampoo, but that's a different story. You shouldn't have to use conditioner. I don't really - not even for show prep. 

Make sure you rinse all the shampoo out - while I really work to get that shampoo in through the layers of coat, I also work to rinse it out. Having a good spray hose thingy attachment for your bathtub is a lifesaver! I remember the old days of scooping water with a bowl! 

Drying until completely dry from head to foot is the other thing. Both guys go up on the table and they are up there until they are dry. With a good dryer and system of drying - this can be about 20-30 minutes per dog. 

When I'm drying my guys - sometimes I'll put a little bit of moisturizer or protein type thingy in the coats, especially my show boy. But it really isn't necessary.

Your original question about drying multiple times a week - I didn't really have a true answer for that since in true ordinary circumstances, I would not bathe a dog that frequently.

I'm going to be showing my dog this week (Weds through Friday) and he will have a bath and blow out each day - depending on facilities there (I'll be checking it out tomorrow). This is something I've been told to do by my dog's breeder. Outside of showing, I asked them how frequently they bathe their dogs. And their standard answer is "when we can't stand how dirty they are". Which probably means different things to different people. Their dogs are turned outside every day.... so when they are bathed at the end of the week, they definitely are _really_ dirty. If your timing is every 2-3 weeks, that should be fine.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

GoldenKeeper said:


> maybe I can't bathe him as often as I want to. If he is going to need a moisturizing shampoo conditioner routine but that inflames his yeast rash (which is for the most part not around otherwise) then it doesn't look good for me.


I think the type of shampoo makes a big difference.

This is what she uses:

16 oz Hypo-Allergenic Show Coat Shampoo

It is highly concentrated, so it can be diluted with 8 parts water I believe. She says it works much better diluted. They have conditioner too.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We've always bathed our dogs every week. We don't use any type of conditioner and we've had no problems. 

Your dog could be allergic to any of the ingredients in anything you put on his skin, whether it's "hypo-allergic" or not! I know I can't tolerate aloe vera or any nut oil on my skin. I have to use a product made of chemicals, not natural oils. And I'm not the only one.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

GoldenKeeper said:


> I was trying to bathe every week and a half but I noticed Noah's skin really flaking when brushing in between. I was just using Fresh and Clean deoderizing baking soda and oatmeal shampoo. For conditioner Earthbath Creme Rinse. Wasn't sure if it was residue from the creme rinse or dry skin. Itching tells me maybe dry skin. Went for Earthbath dry itchy skin formula with Almond Oil and Aloe (smells like vanilla cardboard ick) but that moisturized him too much his skin got some mild rash spots. Ugh such a balance with him  I really wouldn't want to go more than a week and a half because he really does get oily and smelly around 2 weeks. I have gone a month but didn't realize what I was missing with how fresh he can be bathing more often.


Fresh & Clean is kind of a lower quality shampoo and it does dry out the skin. I would try a different shampoo. Megora mentioned Cowboy Magic-I've never actually used it on my dogs, but its great on my horses!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I read elsewhere on this forum about spraying with good quality apple cider vinegar diluted with water between shampoos to get rid of smelly dog smell. I tried it and it really works and also makes the coat soft as reported. It was a really good tip.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Fresh & Clean is kind of a lower quality shampoo and it does dry out the skin. I would try a different shampoo. Megora mentioned Cowboy Magic-I've never actually used it on my dogs, but its great on my horses!



I just bought some Cowboy Magic recently because of all the great reviews. Still trying to finish up the Fresh and Clean, maybe one baths worth left. When I originally got it was more due to nostalgia because it either is the same or very similar to something my grandma used to wash her dogs. It does smell good! Her doggies weren't delicate flowers like mine is though. It really seemed ok for stretched out washing but yeah no good for frequent as you said it definitely dries him out. The Cowboy Magic does have aloe in it so I am a little unsure it will work for us as the last shampoo I just used to combat his dry skin (Earthbath Aloe and Almond Oil) gave him breakouts. But fingers crossed.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Harleysmum said:


> I read elsewhere on this forum about spraying with good quality apple cider vinegar diluted with water between shampoos to get rid of smelly dog smell. I tried it and it really works and also makes the coat soft as reported. It was a really good tip.



What ratio did you use?


----------

